# Disque dur interne se déconnecte au bout d'un moment



## g0ldstein (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai trois disques durs dans mon Mac Pro, dont un qui se monte correctement au démarrage, mais qui finit toujours par s' éjecter tout seul après environ 1 heure. Il a 3 partitions, je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose... 

J'ai formatté mon ordinateur, réparé les permissions, réparé le disque, etc. rien n'y fait il garde le même comportement, et ce depuis que je l'ai acheté.

Avez-vous des idées pour réparer ça, ou c'est foutu?

Merci d'Avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

Pour réparer, non, mais des pistes pour l'origine du problème, oui, je pense : c'est "matériel", et ça peut venir soit du disque lui même, soit du câblage dans le Mac, soit de l'alim du Mac, soit du contrôleur SATA auquel ce disque est raccordé. Intervertir des disques dans ton Mac permettrait de préciser l'origine.


----------



## g0ldstein (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour réparer, non, mais des pistes pour l'origine du problème, oui, je pense : c'est "matériel", et ça peut venir soit du disque lui même, soit du câblage dans le Mac, soit de l'alim du Mac, soit du contrôleur SATA auquel ce disque est raccordé. Intervertir des disques dans ton Mac permettrait de préciser l'origine.



Salut, merci pour ta réponse;
Ouais bien peu importe la baie où je place le disque, j'ai le même problème ...
donc, poubelle?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

g0ldstein a dit:


> Salut, merci pour ta réponse;
> Ouais bien peu importe la baie où je place le disque, j'ai le même problème ...
> donc, poubelle?



Le même problème avec le même disque ? Alors, oui, c'est le disque, profite qu'il monte encore pour le sauvegarder si ce n'est pas encore fait, les disques sont très rarement réparables, et les SATA encore moins que les IDE (dont certains mauvais contacts côté alimentation pouvaient être facilement réparés par une soudure à chauffer).


----------



## g0ldstein (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le même problème avec le même disque ? Alors, oui, c'est le disque, profite qu'il monte encore pour le sauvegarder si ce n'est pas encore fait, les disques sont très rarement réparables, et les SATA encore moins que les IDE (dont certains mauvais contacts côté alimentation pouvaient être facilement réparés par une soudure à chauffer).



merdouille il fait ça depuis que je l'ai déballé 

Merci pour ton aide cependant!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

g0ldstein a dit:


> merdouille il fait ça depuis que je l'ai déballé



Et tu l'as déballé quand ? Il n'est plus sous garantie ?


----------



## g0ldstein (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et tu l'as déballé quand ? Il n'est plus sous garantie ?



Ça fait moins d'un an ça c'est certain alors il doit être encore sous garantie, mais envoyer ça et tout ... je m'étais fait un peu décourager de faire ça sachant que ça donnerait pas grand chose (fabricant)...

En tout cas c'est certain que je n'ai plus la boîte héhé

Tu ne risques rien à prendre contact avec le SAV du fabricant pour te renseigner !


----------

